# Sarms for martial arts ?



## Doc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi I do marital arts was wondering what would be the best combination of sarms for this ? Defo going to use Cardarine but what should I stack it with ,Ostarine or s4 or Lgd,? Want to build muscle but need fast twitch as don't want to slow my moves down thanks in advance guys


----------



## SeanDoc (Jan 1, 2018)

I stacked Cardarine with Ostarine last cycle and my endurance went through the roof. I didn't gain too much weight and felt no issues with my speed. (also do martial arts )

I stacked it a while back with Lgd but personally I would say stay away because in my case I retained way too much water than I would have liked.

Havent tried any others tbh but I highly suggest you give Ostarine a go alongside it. You will notice the endurance within the first couple of weeks and you will build a fair amount of muscle without retaining too much water. Well this is in my experience at least.


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply , this is my 2nd day on Cardarine and can tell it has affected my moods so far in a good way ,suffer from abit of depression  which I take citalopram for but this is the first time a feel more energy and generally better in a long time ! 1 down side tho feel like am over heating at night and sweating ,was taking 10ml at 6pm will maybe try take it in the morning see if that helps


----------



## SeanDoc (Jan 1, 2018)

yeah I have head of people experiencing this tbh. Personally I did not have any sides during any of my Sarms cycle but everyone is different I guess. If it is effecting you really badly then yeah try taking it in the morning as you said. Let me know on here how it goes


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Took it at 7 am so al give it a few days see how it goes , gonna order ostarine tomorrow , thought ad try the cardarine on its on first see if I had any sides before a introduced another 1 in to the mix all let you know


----------



## SeanDoc (Jan 1, 2018)

How you getting on now man?


----------



## Doc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

No more overheating at night started taking it first thing ,started on ostarine aswell so see how it goes hopefully get good gains


----------

